# My Lume Shots



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

Well I have been practicing with lume shots this afternoon and am happy with the results 














































George


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think there's room for improvement, send me the watch and I'll try some too.


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## coreline (Jun 19, 2010)

I like the fifth photo, it looks clear.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice! - Those Rollies light up nicely :man_in_love:

Paul


----------

